# Rest easy buddy Bane (possible disturbing content)



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

Well, it's been a bad year for my pets and I apparently. Bane died a few days ago. As I was feeding them dinner I noticed he was laying on his side, incredibly lethargic and unable to move his entire left side of his body. He also was rapidly losing body heat. I wrapped him up in his fleece blanket, got a heating pad and sat with him but he died several hours later at midnight. I'm guessing it was a stroke from research I've done since then, but am not entirely certain.

He lived to be 2.4 years old, and I like to think he had fun  he went on many outdoor adventures with his brother Loki and I. He was a huge cuddler, probably because he was my naked boy....I had no problems with cuddling him though <33

I'll attach some pictures of his adventures and one of Loki saying goodbye to Bane shortly after he passed. He knew it was time also. Hopefully this is okay to do, it isn't graphic by any means but might be disturbing to some so that's why I thought I should give a warning. But it really touched my boyfriend and I. Also, I think it demonstrates how aware these creatures really are. Loki spent several minutes kissing him and nudging him, trying to get him to move. He'll be greatly missed by his human family and his ratty brother.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss I'm sure he had a great life with you full of love and happiness.


----------



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you, yes there was definitely a lot of love.


----------



## MousE190 (Oct 7, 2014)

Sorry for the loss, he must have had a great life,,,R.I.P. Bane


----------



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you, much appreciated.


----------



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

Also sorry for the sideways pictures, it resizes them downloading from my phone and I'm not quite sure how to fix that.


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss.

I know some people might think the pictures are kinda' weird, but then so am I. I still have a pet in the freezer waiting to be buried. It's just heart braking to see Loki nudging him! I'm glad you put it up. It might help someone else realize that rats are SO much more than most people give them credit for.


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm sorry one of your buddies went over the rainbow bridge, it's always upsetting. At least he went knowing for he was always a loved and cherished companion.




BlackAce said:


> Also sorry for the sideways pictures, it resizes them downloading from my phone and I'm not quite sure how to fix that.


Mine does this as well, I was never sure if it actually showed them sideways to everybody else or not, but now I know! I don't think there's anything you can do except maybe rotate your photos before posting them so "sideways" is actually normal.


----------



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

Catty-ratty: yes thank you that's precisely the reason I wanted to share that picture

Fraido: it's frustrating! I think I mainly have trouble posting with the app and can't figure out how to rotate anything. Pretty annoying lol


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

Just wondering if Loki might have been named for a character in Vikings??


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

BlackAce said:


> Fraido: it's frustrating! I think I mainly have trouble posting with the app and can't figure out how to rotate anything. Pretty annoying lol


Well I have never found a way to rotate the photo when posting. Lol I think you'd have to go into your photos beforehand and rotating them there.


----------



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

Must be something I'm missing like that, pictures are fine in my phone but then download all weird. Same type of thing when I try to post videos, even when I change the file in my phone, the video never posts. I guess technology is no friend of mine.


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

I feel you. Lol


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

I'm incredibly sorry for your loss. Two years in itself is a wonderful life and I'm glad he got some final cuddles before passing.


catty-ratty said:


> Just wondering if Loki might have been named for a character in Vikings??


The character in Vikings is actually Floki. Loki is an awesome God who is sometimes referred to as the trickster of Norse mythology. =)


----------



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

Catty-ratty: sorry I completely missed your question! But yeah Loki got his name because he's always had an incredible amount of energy and is a trouble maker lol 

Mis.Kay: yeah I'm grateful he made it as long as he did being how he was always the weaker and sicker boy of the pair.


----------



## Love My Rats (Sep 3, 2015)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

mis.kay said:


> I'm incredibly sorry for your loss. Two years in itself is a wonderful life and I'm glad he got some final cuddles before passing.The character in Vikings is actually Floki. Loki is an awesome God who is sometimes referred to as the trickster of Norse mythology. =)


Yeah,

I always get them confused because Floki seems to have the same personality as Loki! He's my favorite character on that show!


----------



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

Love My Rats said:


> so sorry for your loss


Thank you


----------

